

Pixel Pushers - elischiff
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/4/14/fall-of-the-designer-part-ii-pixel-pushers

======
minimum
Well written deconstruction of the current issues in computer interaction /
visual design and everything related. A much needed discussion.

